# Rash guard?



## Carol (Apr 17, 2009)

I've been working out with a weight vest. So far my workouts have been "just" walking.  I put the word just in quotes because I live at the top of a hill with a grade you might normally expect in San Francisco or a place like that.  The vest is neoprene.

I've been wearing the vest with a light t-shirt.  A couple of days ago, I noticed a few small red dots on my abdomen.  I thought it might have been a slight irritation from the end of the vest so I started wearing a  heavier t-shirt.  But...when I took a shower this morning, I saw I had more of it.  Its not irritation from the edge of the vest, its a mild heat rash...which I'm kind of prone to getting.    

I have been wearing cotton T-shirts under the vest when I go out to work out.  Should I be thinking about buying some rash guards to wear instead of the cotton tees?   Or would that not help much?


----------



## kaizasosei (Apr 17, 2009)

Avoid excessive alchohol(especially impure alchohol drinks) old meats or raw fish that is not fresh as well as ascorbic acid(contained in many beverages, including milky nonalc pinacolada drinks) on an empty stomach-also certain chocolate fillings. 

Either have a full stomach or drink something like a choclate milk that will coat the inner and protect it.  The skin is often a reflection of the inner.  It is surprising how strong the connection is.  The heat only speeds up the bodys reaction.  

Some may say im full of it, but see for yourself and pay close attention.  Heat rash, sun allergy, virus attacks etc etc...often hit when the system has already been weakened and are signs of the body having some troubles.




j


----------



## Carol (Apr 17, 2009)

kaizasosei said:


> Avoid excessive alchohol(especially impure alchohol drinks) old meats or raw fish that is not fresh as well as ascorbic acid(contained in many beverages, including milky nonalc pinacolada drinks) on an empty stomach-also certain chocolate fillings.
> 
> Either have a full stomach or drink something like a choclate milk that will coat the inner and protect it.  The skin is often a reflection of the inner.  It is surprising how strong the connection is.  The heat only speeds up the bodys reaction.
> 
> ...



I don't think you're full of it, I was actually thinking along the lines of diet also.  I was on vacation earlier this week and have been eating junk I don't normally eat.     Hopefully everything will clear up soon now that my diet is back to a healthier routine.


----------



## MJS (Apr 17, 2009)

I bought a weighted vest a few months ago.  I love it!!!  I havent noticed any irritation from it.  Has this issue started since you've worn the vest?  Have you changed soap, ie: bar or laundry at all?


----------



## Carol (Apr 17, 2009)

I love mine too!  I think I figured out the problem.

Its not a rash, it just looks like it.  Its claw marks from kitty 

My cat has a cute habit of jumping in to my arms, and I think he got accustomed to digging his claws in to my sweaters.  Now that the weather is warmer and I'm wearing t-shirts...he's leaving a bit of a mark.  

Thanks for the input!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 17, 2009)

Two words...

GOLD

BOND


----------

